
Ask HN: Is there a website that provides a feed of events/exhibits/trade shows? - realcertify
I&#x27;ve been unsuccessfully looking for a long time for a website that provides a feed of events&#x2F;exhibits&#x2F;trade shows based on my interests. For example I would be really interested to know about upcoming robotics-related events.<p>Normally I get to know about those from news when it&#x27;s too late to make accommodations. Thanks!
======
f_allwein
In general, I'm surprised that events are not served as (e.g. iCal) streams
more regularly. Consider also cinema/ theatre/ concert listings - this is
(should be) extremely structured data, but the only way to keep up with a
bunch of venues is by visiting their websites regularly. Or is there an easier
way that I am missing?

~~~
realcertify
Exactly, same problem is for entertainment, although it's in a bit better
position - there are a few websites that serve related information.

As for fairs and exhibits - so far the only usable site I was able to find is
www.expodatabase.com, but I wasn't able to get the feeds working and it looks
horrible on mobile devices...

------
sheraz
I made this for startups. A side project from a long time ago that still keeps
chugging.

Http://www.3cosystem.com

~~~
realcertify
Thanks, interesting site. But I need broader topic coverage, search by
keywords, and an ability to stream new events as a feed.

